# Network does not start

## cyber01

Hello ( immediately apologize for my bad english ) , my problem is this: there is OpenVZ Gentoo VPS, worked fine , then crashed one of the hard drives on the master server , superficial examination showed that critical data is unaffected ( were on a different hard drive ) , but when I run the server network is no longer loaded ..

After starting (vzctl start ID) receive

```
    1 root      20   0    2080    720    652 S 0.000 0.047   0:00.00 init

    2 root      20   0       0      0      0 S 0.000 0.000   0:00.00 kthreadd

    3 root      20   0       0      0      0 S 0.000 0.000   0:00.00 khelper

  556 root      20   0    4248    700    500 S 0.000 0.046   0:00.00 vzctl

  557 root      20   0    5076   1972   1676 S 0.000 0.130   0:00.00 bash

  561 root      20   0    4940   1356   1048 R 0.000 0.089   0:00.00 top
```

When you try to restart any of the services (eg named) get already starting.

If you go to init 1 and try to run net.lo / net.venet0/any service - everything is fine, but should go back to init 3 - again already starting.

dmesg is empty , messages , too .

I do not know what to do ...

If you require any data - give ( first time I write here )

----------

## Jaglover

Shot in the dark, have you removed all stale pid files?

----------

## cyber01

Yes, the old pid files are deleted ... why init 1 works, but init 3 no ...

----------

## Jaglover

Did you check it with rc-config show all ... assuming you are using OpenRC?

----------

## cyber01

Yes, i use openrc

```
[ebuild   R   ~] sys-apps/openrc-0.12.3  USE="ncurses netifrc pam unicode -debug -newnet (-prefix) (-selinux) -static-libs -tools"
```

rc-config show all

```
Status of init scripts in runlevel "boot"

  bootmisc                  [stopped]

  consolefont               [stopped]

  fsck                      [stopped]

  hostname                  [stopped]

  hwclock                   [stopped]

  keymaps                   [stopped]

  localmount                [stopped]

  loopback                  [stopped]

  modules                   [stopped]

  mtab                      [stopped]

  net.lo                    [stopped]

  net.venet0                [stopped]

  procfs                    [stopped]

  root                      [stopped]

  swap                      [stopped]

  swapfiles                 [stopped]

  sysctl                    [stopped]

  termencoding              [stopped]

  tmpfiles.setup            [stopped]

  urandom                   [stopped]

Status of init scripts in runlevel "default"

  dbus                      [stopped]

  local                     [stopped]

  mysql                     [stopped]

  named                     [stopped]

  net.venet0                [stopped]

  sshd                      [stopped]

  syslog-ng                 [stopped]

  vixie-cron                [stopped]

Status of init scripts in runlevel "shutdown"

  killprocs                 [stopped]

  mount-ro                  [stopped]

  savecache                 [stopped]

Status of init scripts in runlevel "sysinit"

  devfs                     [stopped]

  dmesg                     [stopped]

  sysfs                     [stopped]

  tmpfiles.dev              [stopped]

```

Why not start anything - not understand ..

----------

## cyber01

In init 1, section sysinit changes status to started

----------

